# Janine King Kindle holders/bags



## sarahshortcake (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm thinking about purchasing this http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=27919278 cover, but want to know if this is a good investment. Anyone have one of these holders/bags? Care to review it?


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Don't have one, but it looks an awful lot like the offerings from Melissa at Borsa Bella. (www.borsabella.com) I think Melissa has a wider range of fabrics available, and reviews of her stuff are all over this board


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes, its just like Borsa Bella. 
I have a few BB's, and can vouch that they are beautifully made.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

sarahshortcake said:


> I'm thinking about purchasing this http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=27919278 cover, but want to know if this is a good investment. Anyone have one of these holders/bags? Care to review it?


I don't have one, but there was a thread about this and a few people here liked them a lot. There are a lot of people here who like Borsa Bella and the bags are similar. I have two BB bags that I like very much for quality and craftsmanship.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I remember a thread around here somewhere. I think there was some controversy between BB and JK. I've never ownder either so I cant comment. But others love the BB bags and some people also said they love the JK bags


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> I remember a thread around here somewhere. I think there was some controversy between BB and JK. I've never ownder either so I cant comment. But others love the BB bags and some people also said they love the JK bags


Yes, there was a bit of a war between the BB bag owners and others here about which was better and whether Melissa said some things against the other bag maker. I think that the prices on Melissa's bags were a it lower than the other one. But don't take my word for it, as my memory never takes exact quotes down.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Yes, there was a bit of a war between the BB bag owners and others here about which was better and whether Melissa said some things against the other bag maker. I think that the prices on Melissa's bags were a it lower than the other one. But don't take my word for it, as my memory never takes exact quotes down.


I can't remember the details either Mlewis.I wasn't involved but I just remember it getting pretty heated.


----------



## lesedi (May 3, 2009)

I bought a couple of Janine King bags because I liked the colors/patterns better than the BB bags. 

In my opinion, they are well made, the fabrics are beautiful and sturdy, the padding on the bags I use for carrying my K2 is very good for protecting Minerva. I liked them so much that I bought an additional large tote that is so well made that it will probably outlast me. 

Cherie


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I like it a lot, looks really cute


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

I love it!  I am so glad you posted it. It is exactly what I was looking for. I did see the BB bags but didn't love any of the patterns. I even resorted to buying fabric for an attempt to make my own. That may have been a waste because I really like this one!


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

I have matching JK cases for my Kindle and my Macbook.  I also have two BB sleeves.  They're all made well and they're all beautiful.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I dont know the first one but I too have several of Melissas bags from Borsa Bella and LOVE them.. good quality and she bends over backwards to accomodate clients


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> I dont know the first one but I too have several of Melissas bags from Borsa Bella and LOVE them.. good quality and she bends over backwards to accomodate clients


Yes, she sure does, Patrizia! I sent her an email and asked if she would look at a fabric I thought might work for me and she replied so quickly (I was shocked!). I ended up finding one that she thought wouldn't work very well, and explained why. I continued the search and found a better choice, which she likes a lot. She has been great to work with.

I do like this JK choice! Nice, vivid pattern and cool colors.


----------



## pooka (Jul 31, 2009)

I have a Janine King holder. I love it! It's well-padded, and very well made. It has a zip front pocket seperate from the main compartment for keys, credit cards, etc. I also love the wristlet strap that is included. 

I don't have a Borsa Bella bag, so I can't compare the two. I have poked around on her website a bit, and am in love with the Borsa Bella hobo bags. I can definately see myself ordering one....


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Ah yes. I remember when I had brought this up about a month or so ago, and it was shot down pretty quickly because a mod didn't want there to be another heated argument over BB vs. JK. Personally, I like BB better because of the pricing, but I have to admit JK has some nice fabrics. Though, JK was a bit snippy with me in the e-mails we had exchanged. Let's just say, that outweighed the fabrics, and turned me away from her.  But if you like it, go for it.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Speaking of BB bags . . . I'm joined her fan page in facebook.  I learned last week that a friend of mine in real life and on facebook received an invitation to join the fan page of Borsa Bella.  My friend didn't even know what it was.  I said "uh-oh, Borsa Bella must have emailed sent the invitation to all friends of the current fans."


----------

